# War Of SSD's



## technoboy16 (May 5, 2015)

Lets us have a war of SSD. I want to include all the SSD in this forum. It can be of any company but the best that you know.I know some of them like:

*Kingston Technology (HyperX Savage SSD)*

A premium brand with premium quality devices with good speed as well as durability. HyperX Savage one of the recent launches is expected to give a new competition to the market with a read speed of 560MB/s and write speed of 530MB/s

*Samsung*

SAMSUNG 850 Evo, which has a read speeds of 540 MB/s and write speeds of 520MB/s

*Sandisk*

Sandisk is also not behind with its SanDisk Extreme PRO SSD with a capacity of 960 GB and a read speeds of up to 550MB/s and 515MB/s write.

Please reply with all the best SSD’s that you are aware of:


----------



## jasku (May 5, 2015)

^^Corsair, OCZ, Intel.


----------



## Hrishi (May 11, 2015)

I have 850evo and I can certainly vouch for their performance. It has been a while since I encountered lags due to  storage device.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2015)

*256GB SATA Recommendations*


256GB Budget Buy -Samsung 850 EVO


256GB Performance Pick -SanDisk Extreme PRO


*512GB SATA Recommendations*


512GB Budget Buy -Samsung 850 EVO


512GB Performance Pick -SanDisk Extreme PRO


*1TB SATA Recommendations*


1TB Budget Buy -Mushkin Reactor


1TB Performance Pick -SanDisk Extreme PRO


*M.2 PCIe Recommendations*


PCIe Performance Pick -Samsung SM951


Source:TomsHardware.com


----------

